# New Guy here from Western Massachusetts



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* COMA44.*





















.


----------



## Rack'd Hunter (Sep 29, 2014)

nice, I shoot a Bowtech Experience


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome, seems like a comfortable place so far.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

where in western ma? I used to live in Charlemont


----------



## galaxy5oo (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got back into bow hunting myself last year. Welcome.


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

BowBaker1640 said:


> where in western ma? I used to live in Charlemont


I am back living in Shelburne Falls so right next door to your old town. When did you liver there...may know you.


----------



## mrbb (Mar 16, 2016)

welcome to the site from a fellow new guy!


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

mrbb said:


> welcome to the site from a fellow new guy!


Thanks!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to AT from Columbus, GA.

I hope you enjoy your new bow.

All the Best,
Bobby


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

bltefft said:


> Welcome to AT from Columbus, GA.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new bow.
> 
> ...


Loving it so far, it is accurate fast and smooth to shoot. But I need to get the shoulders back in shape. I can only fire it about 35 to 40 times before the left one gets tired. I was shocked at how out of shape I was and how much more the draw cycle on these new bows takes out of you. But hey if you want the speed you got to have the power under the curve.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

from "89" to "95" . I used to work at Lamson & Goodnow and I was on the Charlemont FD and I don't know if you know Beth Siebert but I used to be married to her. Do you know Kevin Crowningshield? He's a good friend of mine or how about Dan Hale?


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

"from "89" to "95" . I used to work at Lamson & Goodnow and I was on the Charlemont FD and I don't know if you know Beth Siebert but I used to be married to her. Do you know Kevin Crowningshield? He's a good friend of mine or how about Dan Hale? "

I both Dan Hale and Kevin Crowningshield, many people I know worked at Lamson over the years. One of Dan's old friends Steve Hall and I have been friends for 40 years. I remember the name Beth Siebert can't picture her though guessing you guys were couple years younger than me.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm 56 and I know Steve Hall and Beth was a few yews younger than me. I used to live in the first house on the left when you head north on 8A from rte 2. The house is gone now. I used to do all the serrated edges at Lamson. you must also know Bryce Dupree. I've also known the owners of the Mohawk park for over 30 yrs ( before Tooch bought it ). I also know Russell Newland these are just some of the people I can remember. what's your name ( pm me if you want ) ?


----------



## jm1827 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome from another new guy!


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

jm1827 said:


> Welcome from another new guy!


Thanks and welcome to you as well.


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rack'd Hunter said:


> nice, I shoot a Bowtech Experience


How do you like that one? Same numbers as my Icon but looks nice.


----------



## madball13 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just got a Carbon Icon myself yesterday. It was between that or a Hoyt powermax. They both shot well and felt good but i decided on the carbon riser.


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

madball13 said:


> I just got a Carbon Icon myself yesterday. It was between that or a Hoyt powermax. They both shot well and felt good but i decided on the carbon riser.


For the money it seems hard to beat the Carbon risers from Bowtech. I was lusting after a Hoyt Carbon Defiant but the price gap was more than I was willing to spend right now.

The more I shoot mine the better I like it, since I had not even shot my old bow in 10 years and have not bow hunted in 15 years it was like learning all over again.


----------



## madball13 (Oct 28, 2014)

COMA44 said:


> For the money it seems hard to beat the Carbon risers from Bowtech. I was lusting after a Hoyt Carbon Defiant but the price gap was more than I was willing to spend right now.
> 
> The more I shoot mine the better I like it, since I had not even shot my old bow in 10 years and have not bow hunted in 15 years it was like learning all over again.


Agreed. I'm in the same boat, been out of the game for 10 years and my old bow was serviceable but i just wanted something new without dropping 1k on a bare bow. 

I am going to start bowhunting this year for the first time. BTW i'm out on the north shore of Mass.


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

> BTW i'm out on the north shore of Mass.


Cool seems like there are a few Mass guys here and several New England folks as well.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome back to shooting and to AT from Texas....


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## lhjf75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome, fellow Western Mass resident.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

where in western ma are you from?


lhjf75 said:


> Welcome, fellow Western Mass resident.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhjf75 (Mar 24, 2014)

BowBaker1640 said:


> where in western ma are you from?


Living in Chicopee

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

do you attend the NBBC banquet out there?


lhjf75 said:


> Living in Chicopee
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

COMA44 said:


> Getting back into Bow hunting after a 15 year hiatus. Just ordered a new BowTech Icon RAK.
> 
> Should be shooting it in week to 10 days.


Welcome! You're gonna like shooting that Icon. Enjoy!


----------

